# Shop down IIIII - share my joy



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Shop down IIIII?*
share my joy

Shop down IIIII http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56624

UPDATE 14 January 2014
Know I said it was last, but was just with a big smile and want to share it with you.









Walked in to the shop yesterday afternoon, walked down the lake, and enjoyed the birds in the winter cold water.









But what I enjoyed even more was this.
Arriving to my little work shop.
Seeing life has returned now.
Even the facade has been painted.









Getting into the shop.
Now the things are back in place, and I am almost done moving in.
Even had a fire in the stove again.









Also I meet this guy in the shop every day now, he is finishing up for the contractor.
A really kind man, we have spent a few good days there now.
Had a good moment the other day, I saw his chisels were as dull as a screwdriver and so I offered him to use my water grinder. He had never sharpened like that before, he has been a building worker for 20 years, always used an angel grinder for sharpening. So he was in sharpening heaven, when he learned to sharpen and did all his chisels, also he said he will buy a water grinder now (sure he will remember this job in Copenhagen in the future).









The back room, when I arrived…
Might look chaos, but I have now unpacked 20 boxes, so it's great progress.









Ohhh and look I build a little the other day.
A storage for tools, lumber and a table top for drill press and disc sander.
So even it looks chaos, things are getting along.









The last boxes unpacked.
Hmmmm, that will be todays job.









Yes and I also managed to rebuild this one, so I can now use it for lumber storage.









After several hours the back room looked like this.
Notice the planer and thicknesser.









I build a little mobile cart for them.
I need to put all on wheels, since the back room is small, so I need to be able to move the tools into the shop sometimes. 
(I was dreaming of a flip top version, but don't have room enough).









And the rest of the room is now also getting closer to be functional.
I call this room the machine shop.









I will end with this picture of my antique French tabernacle, this because I have promised a close up. ;-)
Perhaps my work shop is my personal tabernacle.

So today I smile, feel I am getting really close now.
Thank you all for your wonderful words on the way, they sure helped me keep the smile.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Gratis Mads! I bet you are really happy to have your little slice of heaven back. This has been an adventure reading about your journey


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

glad you're back in your shop, looks great!

I really like the wood burning stove.

enjoy!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

You make me smile Mads.
What a warm and wonderful space you have created. It looks so cozy.

Life throws us curves and we must respond. You are getting real good at responding.

Steve


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know it is tuff to be patient in these situations, but, looks like you will soon be up and atom.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I am so happy for you Mads! Illness has kept me out of the shop for a short time. I know I have not endured it with as much grace and smiling as you have. I lift my tea glass to you in a toast. "Welcome Home Mads. Welcome Home!" I am being silly, sitting here with tears of joy for you my friend.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome Home, Mads!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

A little slice of Heaven.
You deserve this wonderful environment my friend.
And congratulations.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally, back to heaven. Congrats, Mads. Enjoy it !

All the best my friend in this new environment.

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking good Mads.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations Mads! You must feel like you have gotten your life back. At least that is how I felt after we moved to our present house and built the new shop. Everything looks very well organized and pretty compact. Have fun and don't forget to post whatever you get up to in there. Did you do those paintings?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Happy days are here again! ;=-)


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

Congratulation !
I am looking forward to all the fantastic projects you will make in your new workshop.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

am so glad for you, i know what its like to have a life of pain and a life that has been changed in ways we never thought would happen, and our shops are a big comfort..and now your on your way to having your shop back, creativity shall return in a mode that will allow you to even express it thought real items you have crafted…now is the time to again be a WOODWORKER…shine brother shine…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, pics are coming up, will have to see them tonight from home. But I'm excited for ya, Mads! Congrats!


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

Madts, this is so nice!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Mads, I am so excited for you. I can only imagine your joy. Have fun reaquainting yourself with your new old shop.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Excellent Mads!

soon you can relax and enjoy.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

The PHEONIX is rising from the ashes .
Good looking place and thanks for the pics of the swans on the lake ,reminds me of home .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, now I see what everyone (and mads!) is so excited about. Those pics (and your shop space) are wonderful! Congrats, Mads!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the lake picture is awesome.
That what happens when you leave comments from work; we can call it work therapy I guess


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Smiling here Mads! Looking good. I'd love to come to Copenhagen and see it in person.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

That is fantastic Mads!! Enjoy!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeaaaahuuuuuraaaa
The contractor are finally done, so we had the locks changed and I am again master in my own FACTORY.
Can't wait to smell some fresh shaves again.








Status shop done, bathroom done, entrance done, kitchen done.
So that means only the back room, with the machines are still in progress, put up French cleat yesterday so I hope in few days, to be able to say; I'm back in for good.
F… I enjoy these days, a heavy weight has left me.
Best thoughts and thank you all for all the wonderful words you left me,
Mads


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)




----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea who, buba buba ba lew…..with plane in hand and timber in vice, a stroke here, a stroke there…slice by slice, shavings fall to the floor, a light sound they make..i am so happy you have a new key to take…lock the door and pull the shade down, a new carpenter is in town…....


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta say it: Of all the shops i have sen here on LJ you have the cosyest one! - And now it is back. Lovely


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to see you are back in your shop, sorry to hear of your problems
It looks even better now and I still love that little stove. The smell of a burning wood stove is second to no other. In metro areas of B.C. Canada, we are mostly natural gas inserts…..hot but boring. 
Missed your bad situation as my head has still been buried in leather work, as is my shop. Table saw is covered with a plywood top as a cutting board and rolls, scraps of leather and tools everywhere.
Need anything leather??


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking great Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothing but smiles now, I am so so so so so close to be all in now.
Smiles, Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You need a nice bottle of wine to christen it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Mads, what more can be said,... but WOW!, well done! Thank you very much for sharing the journey. Hell, if I had the money I would come visit… Well done!
Michael


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

one step left, and there will be the big* DONE*...AND THE MADS, WILL BE BACK IN, ALL TO HIS OWN SELF, AND FRIENDS, AND ….AND …..AND…..LET THE STOVE BURN….shop comfort is back, home sweet home mads…im so happy for you..*.HAPPY.*.........


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Big smile here, I spend another good day in the shop.








Now the machine room are up and running, power and vac are connected.
French cleat are on the walls and all are now unpacked.
Hell I even made some shaves today and had a few planes up and running for a door moulding.
The kitchen counter got white oil and looks beautiful.
Still a few details left, but we are talking luxury now.
Even took time ti make order in some drawers.
Best of my thoughts and thanks for the comments,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Very happy for you Mads.

BJ


----------

